# James Bond model cars



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

These are some cars from James Bond movies.

Aston Martin DB5


----------



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

Toyota 2000 GT


----------



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

Mustang Mach1


----------



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

BMW Z8


----------



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

Aston Martin DBS


----------



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

All models


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

What scale are they?


----------



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

The Mach 1 is 1/25 and all the others 1/24.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice collection there!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice collection of Bond cars. Thanks for sharing ! :thumbsup:


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks for sharing! These are great.

Is the DB5 the Aurora Spy Car?


----------



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

portland182, the DB5 is from Doyusha.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

All very beautiful! For me the top two are the DBS and the Toyota.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice collection! Now you need the old Nichimo Lotus Esprit!


----------

